# What time do you wake up your hedgie?



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

Hello, I'm still a relatively new hedgie owner and I'm just wondering as to what times people take their hedgehogs out each night for bonding and how long do you have them out for? 

I usually wait for Penelope to wake up, however sometimes I'll wake her up at around 8:30-9:00ish if she isn't already up and I usually have her out anywhere from 45mins - 2 hours. How about everyone else?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I sometimes bring Squiggy out during the day for some bonding time or just to snuggle for a nap. Usually around 2 or 3 o'clock for an hour, maybe two. This involves him staying in his snuggle bag and snoozing, or him exploring outside for some all natural vitamin C from the sun. Then after we're done he'll usually stay asleep in his snuggle bag after I put him back until around 9 or 10, which is when he wakes up normally.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

For me, it really depends on what I have on the go in the evening. I try to have him out for at least an hour for snuggles each day, otherwise he gets really grumpy. If I'm home for most of the evening with nothing major going on, I'll usually take him out around 7:00 or 7:30 and leave him out until 11:00 or so when he really starts waking up and getting squirmy which is his sign that it's time to turn him loose on his wheel.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

In the spring and summer months I usually slowly work my way up to 9pm each night. In the winter and fall months I usually slowly work it back down to 7pm each night.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

On bath days, I wake my boy up at 7pm, to ensure he has lots of time to dry while in my lap. I'll usually put him back at around 11pm.
Normal days, I usually let him wake up on his own at around 9-9:30pm, give him 15 min to eat and poop. I usually keep him out till 11 or 12. 
On nice summer days, I will take him outside at around 2-3pm for about an hour. And then I leave him alone for the rest of the day. I only take him out at most once per week.


----------



## RicoQuillz (May 7, 2012)

Nebular said:


> I'll usually take him out around 7:00 or 7:30 and leave him out until 11:00 or so when he really starts waking up and getting squirmy which is his sign that it's time to turn him loose on his wheel.


Amen.


----------



## Keosha (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for all of the posts! I was just curious, it seems that everyone has a similar schedule!


----------

